# Rest in Peace, Basil



## Haley (Jul 15, 2010)

Basil passed away in my arms this morning. I will write more later. 

He was my first rabbit and the reason I have saved so many others. He was really my whole world. My heart is just breaking. 

:bigtears:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness.... :tears2:

I am so so sorry, Haley ... this is too sad 

Big hugs to you and yours :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh Haley, I'm sorry to hear of Basil passing.

Binky free Basil


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 15, 2010)

Haley, I'm so sorry to hear of Basil's passing. I'm in tears reading this as I know just how much he meant to you.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:Basil.

You will be missed by many especially your Mommie.

Hugs to you Haley.:hug2:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 15, 2010)

(((HUGS)))



There's not much else to say. 



____________
Nadia


----------



## missyscove (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Haley.
Basil has always been one of my favorite forum buns and I know how much he meant to you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 15, 2010)

I am so sorry, Haley. He was such a special guy, so full of love and determination to get through his health issues. I know he is resting peacefully. The pain of losing your heart bunny must be very hard to bear. I hope you can take comfort in knowing he lived like a king here with you.

:rainbow::bunnyangel::missyou


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2010)

We're so sorry you lost Basil. Losing your first bun is very hard. When Commander Bun-Bun passed two years ago it was very hard as she was our first of many rescues too. We had her for a little over six years, but no matter how long you have them with you, it's never long enough. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge. You are loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Haley. Basil is beautiful. 

He will be missed so much. I'm sending you hugs from all of us here at my home in Chicago.

Binky free, handsome boy.:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Haley. I couldn't believe it when I saw your post on Facebook. Basil was an awesome, awesome bunny and a great representative of the Dutch personality. Loki sends a Dutch Mafia salute.


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 15, 2010)

i'm sorry :rip:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 15, 2010)

So sorry, Haley. Basil was very special to me and this forum. :sad:

He had a long and happy life, and that is at least somewhat consoling. But he will be missed. 

:rip: Basil 

Pets to Max. Hope he's okay. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so sorry, Haley. :cry1:

It was so hard when I lost Pebbles. She was my first and how I got so involved with rabbits and the rabbit community. When she pasted away in my arms, I still haven't recovered from the lost. Last night I was having dreams about Pebbles as it was two months ago (May14)when she was gone.

Binky Free Basil. ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Haley. Basil was one of everyone's favorites here.

How is Max doing? You will be in my thoughts and prayers.:hug:

Binky free sweet Basil..ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh Haley..i am so very sorry you lost your Basil


----------



## Nela (Jul 16, 2010)

:expressionless

Wow... I'm so sorry  Binky free Basil! He and Dill must be playing together now.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 16, 2010)

oh no i am so sorry :*(


----------



## myheart (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Basil. The heart-bunnies are the worst to let go of. I hope you are able to find comfort in all of your good memories of Basil.

Binky Free at The Bridge Basil. :rainbow:

ray:for your healing, Haley

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh No, Haley! This is horrible news - I am so very sorry :sad:

Basil was such a special boy - I always thought of him whenever Pernod was doing something she shouldn't. There is something about our Dutch babies that makes them have our hearts in their little paws.

I hope you and Max are doing OK.

God Bless, Basil. You leave a big hole in our lives 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. 

I am beyond heartbroken right now. I knowI gave himthe most amazing life possible, but I still feel like there is a hole in my heart right now without him. Feels like piece of me is missing. I keep going in the room expecting to see his happy little face. Im just not sure how I can make it without him. He really became my best friend these past 8 years. 

I met Basil when I was in college at MSU. My roommate and I wanted a pet but werent allowed to have cats and dogs. A friend of my mom's mentioned that she hadbunny who was not show quality so he had been given to her. She wanted to find him a good home. We never had any clue that bunnies could be shown or even live inside, so we were curious! I went to meet Basil and knew he was coming home with me. He was so sweet and so funny, so spunky and so loving too. Basil taught me so much over the years. When I got himwe were using a metal cage, cedar litter and feeding him Kaytee Fiesta. Over the years he helped me learn about proper nutrition, housing, care and finally to become involved in rabbit rescue. He is truly the reason dozens ofrabbits are alive and in loving homes today. 

Basil lived the life of a king. He was always my top priority (yes, even over my fiance at most times) and I always made sure he got lots of treats, play time and snuggles. When I had him for a year I got him a buddy, Max, and they were inseparable from then on. I always had an inkling that even though he loved Max he always wanted a lady friend, so this year I brought home Hazel. It was truly meant to be. The three of them took to one another right from the start and were so happy together. He really had the best life possible for a bunny. 

His arthritis had been getting really bad the past month or so. I had him on adequan and metacam but he wasnt getting any better. This week, he could barely eat on his own- I had to hold him over his bowls so he could stand to eat. He could barely movehimself around and spent most days layingin one place.The night before he passedhe was listless and I thought I was losing him. I took him out into the grass, thinking he would perk up and he just laid there. I brought him back inside and I held him and talked to him and sang to him for about 2 hours and then he perked up when i offered him water. He drank and drank and ate some fruit I offered him. He seemed to be ok and I thought maybe he was just dehydrated if he hadnt been able to get to his water during the day. I thought he was in the clear. He slept in bed with me all night and the nextmorning he was bad again..wouldnt eat or drink or anything. I held him and knew he was passing. I could just feel him slipping away from me. He was in my arms for about an hour and then passed. It was relatively painless (he did grind his teeth and take a few big last breaths) but I held him and cooed him and told him it was ok to go. Max and Hazel got to say goodbye. 

Basil was the most special bunny I ever knew. He was so kind and gentle. He loved everyone and every bunny (and even my dogs too). He was so strong for Max during all of Max's surgeries and was always there to let me hold him and cry into his fur when I was having a bad day. None of my 5 other bunnies can even begin to fill the hole he has left. He was a true snuggle bunny and would lay with me for hours and hours. He was really one in a million. 

Rest in peace, my sweet baby boy. I know I will see you again one day.









His favorite place to be was in the sun...






And with his best buddies, Max and Hazel...






He loved all bunnies..Basil with Max and Biggie, last summer...






With Max and Tumnus years ago:






And with Cooper last week. We loved to snuggle together, the three of us:






Some of my favorite pictures over the years...



























I love you, my sweet boy. :bigtears:


----------



## Haley (Jul 17, 2010)

PS. Max is doing ok, thanks for asking. He was able to say goodbye before and after Basil went. I think he knew for days Basil was passing. He has Hazel here to keep him company and Im giving him extra treats and attention. I just wish he would snuggle the way Basil did.


----------



## Maddy (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He seemed like he was very happy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh Haley, that broke my heart :in tears:

Basil was truly a bunny in a million. He got along with everyone and everything and was loved by us all. I know how much you are hurting at the moment, and I'm sending lots of hugs your way :hug2:

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 18, 2010)

:bigtears:

So very sorry, Haley

Binky free Basil

Laura


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Basil!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry.

Dave


----------

